# sfc /scannow returns errors



## vmusgjerd (Jan 4, 2015)

info from sfcdetails.txt confirms issues with mfc90u.dll file

2015-01-03 19:54:18, Info CSI 00000869 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-01-03 19:54:21, Info CSI 0000086a [SR] Verify complete
2015-01-03 19:54:21, Info CSI 0000086b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-01-03 19:54:21, Info CSI 0000086c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-01-03 19:54:24, Info CSI 0000086d [SR] Verify complete
2015-01-03 19:54:24, Info CSI 0000086e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2015-01-03 19:54:24, Info CSI 0000086f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000872 [SR] Verify complete
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000873 [SR] Verifying 0 components
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000874 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000875 [SR] Verify complete
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000876 [SR] Repairing 1 components
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000877 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 00000879 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"mfc90u.dll" of Microsoft.VC90.MFC, Version = 9.0.30729.6161, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b}, Type = [l:10{5}]"win32", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 0000087b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"mfc90u.dll" of Microsoft.VC90.MFC, Version = 9.0.30729.6161, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b}, Type = [l:10{5}]"win32", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 0000087c [SR] This component was referenced by [ml:38{19},l:36{18}]"Windows Foundation"
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 0000087d [SR] Repair complete
2015-01-03 19:54:27, Info CSI 0000087e [SR] Committing transaction
2015-01-03 19:54:28, Info CSI 00000883 [SR] Verify and Repair Transaction completed. All files and registry keys listed in this transaction have been successfully repaired


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Forum
2. A little more information would be helpful - as all we have at the present time is part of the log and this



> *sfc /scannow returns errors*
> info from sfcdetails.txt confirms issues with mfc90u.dll file


So from the Posting Help

link some detail would be helpful


> 4. Next, enter information about your problem in the message section. Try to include things like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


especially what the problem is that has caused you to run the system file check


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try SFCFix


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Bad link, try this: http://www.sysnative.com/niemiro/apps/SFCFix.exe


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

After running SFCFix.exe please upload the whole CBS log, this way we can see the full path of the corrupt file.

*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------

